# Hi- Standard Dog Food



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

I have used Hi-Standard Dog Food for about 6 months and I'm very happy with the performance out of my dog and overall general health. I'm in Alexandria, MN. If you would be interested in trying out a bag let me know. They come in 50lb bags - $30.00 tax included. Not bad. Feel free to call me at 320-460-0434


----------



## daak08 (Nov 18, 2010)

are you sponsored by them or are you just selling and feeding it?


----------

